# Fashion post-processing



## ghache (Jun 22, 2010)

I got myself a training for photoshop CS5.

Sample photos where provided with the training.

This is one of the photo that was provided with the training.


http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1438/4726728914_af2c7f8b54_b.jpg


this is what i came up with.

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1037/4726728350_214196dbd9_b.jpg 


amazing what you can do in CS5 when using these post processing technique. It took me like 2 hours to get this done following the course.

I did some skin cleaning, got rid of the shadows under the eyes and mouth/chin, I added some contrast to the face lines, lips. I also did the eyes and then modified the overall image colors using some masks


----------



## ghpham (Jun 23, 2010)

Very well done.  The skin still have texture and doesn't look plastic like.


----------



## fastr1red (Jun 23, 2010)

What about removing the bump from her shoulder? Would that be something they'd look at?


----------



## dancingsphinx22 (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh yeah, her shoulder blade looks a little odd.

Otherwise, I think it's great. With a little more "oomph" - like a snazzy background, maybe - it would be a nice lipstick add.


----------



## Shaneuk (Jun 23, 2010)

That's really good, I'm going to have to step it up in photoshop.


----------



## stev (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice. What did you do to her eyes? it looks alot better and stands out more.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 23, 2010)

looked like the eye sack and wrinkle have been erased.

Can you just tell me what tool was used to do the red blush?


----------



## ghache (Jun 23, 2010)

stev said:


> Nice. What did you do to her eyes? it looks alot better and stands out more.


 
for the eyes, i painted (airbrush tool) black around the eyes a little bit using a low opacity with a gaussian blur using an inverted adusjment mask.

then painted some white in the eye balls using an inverted adusjment mask
+ a couple inverted crurve adjustment layer/mask to gives the blue a little bit more contrast.

+ some shapening on the eyelashs and the blue of the eyes using a inverted adusjment mask.


----------



## ghache (Jun 23, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> looked like the eye sack and wrinkle have been erased.
> 
> Can you just tell me what tool was used to do the red blush?


 
I did sample the color from the lips, i did make it darker a little bit,

painted that color on the face using a layer and low opacity then used a gaussian blur to smooth/blend it out.


----------



## ghache (Jun 23, 2010)

fastr1red said:


> What about removing the bump from her shoulder? Would that be something they'd look at?


 

this was not part of the training i did since they have a "full body" training. they are probably going to use liquify. ill give it a try tonight


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 23, 2010)

OK, so you used the airbrush tool with some masking?  I just wanted to make sure you are not using other tool.



ghache said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > looked like the eye sack and wrinkle have been erased.
> ...


----------



## ghache (Jun 23, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> OK, so you used the airbrush tool with some masking? I just wanted to make sure you are not using other tool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
exactly.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 23, 2010)

Did you use burn tool on the iris of the eyes?

I love girl #2, how can I find a girl like that?  Not one wrinkle or blemish!


----------



## ghache (Jun 23, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Did you use burn tool on the iris of the eyes?
> 
> I love girl #2, how can I find a girl like that? Not one wrinkle or blemish!


 

haha, they are selling plastic doll at wallmart.



didnt use the burn tool for the eyes,

I did use the airbrush, painted white with a low opacity and used an inverted adjustment mask. curve adjustement mask was used for the eyes colors

using the dodge and burn tools would have probably been faster but ithink the goal of the traning was to use as much layer and mask possible.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jun 23, 2010)

ghache said:


> I got myself a training for photoshop CS5.
> 
> Sample photos where provided with the training.
> 
> ...



Overdone, in my opinion.


----------



## ghache (Jun 23, 2010)

Petraio Prime said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > I got myself a training for photoshop CS5.
> ...


 
OREALLY?

that was the goal here


----------



## Alpha (Jun 23, 2010)

I think it's a pretty solid edit.

THIS IS NOT FASHION. IT'S BEAUTY! How can this be fashion where it's only a face and no clothes? I will continue to correct the improper uses of fashion, beauty, and glamour on this board!


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jun 23, 2010)

ghache said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> > ghache said:
> ...



It can't be the goal to over-do it. It's overdone.


----------



## stev (Jun 24, 2010)

[QUOTE It's overdone.[/QUOTE]

Looks good to me :thumbup:


----------



## UUilliam (Jun 24, 2010)

I done that exact trainingvideo like 2 years ago with cs2

good work.


----------



## MDWine (Jun 24, 2010)

OK, for a complete NOOB like me, what training? online? Boxed? classroom?
Lookin' to learn, thassall...


----------



## UUilliam (Jun 24, 2010)

Digital Photoshop High-End Retouching Tutorial Videos


Alternatives (free).

70 Beauty-Retouching Photoshop Tutorials - Smashing Magazine

26 Professional Photoshop Retouching Tutorials


----------



## ghache (Jun 24, 2010)

its the Lynda.com-Photoshop CS4 Retouching - Fashion Photography Projects

that part was chapter 1 of 7.


----------



## UUilliam (Jun 24, 2010)

h I thought I did it through my link xD 

done my link + lynda


----------



## MDWine (Jun 24, 2010)

Beautiful... thanks


----------

